# leadhead jigs



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

When painting lead head jigs, is there any thing you do to make the paint stick better? And no, I refuse to powder coat so don't even bring it up.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

You need clean them good. Try white vinegar/water mix. Then dry and paint away. BPS has lots of paint made for jigs.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._-1_10001_95040____SearchResults38-875-818-00


----------



## sidthesquidtkle (Feb 25, 2010)

*painting jig heads*

if you don't want to powder paint then I suggest to use epoxy part one and then two.This is the way to go and NO PAINT CHIP_OFF.This is how I started some 25 years ago and all the shops I delt with bought my lures.Still in business but now its powder paint for me.If you want to know where to get this combo epoxy,then you can contact me at [email protected] and I'll gladly give you the company name.It is hard to find in Md.but can be purchased using google and ebay


----------



## SeaBit (Apr 22, 2009)

Are you putting on a White base coat before your color coat? If not, then try that.


----------



## OBXnKerr (Mar 13, 2009)

Just curious as to why not use powder paint? I just started pouring my own jigs and haven't painted any yet, but was considering the powder paint option since that seemed like it would be easier than messing with a primer and then a clear coat to top it off.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

To me refusing to use powder paint is like refusing to use a gasoline engine just because you have a horse and cart and you want to make it work. I still consider myself pretty new at painting them but I like the way they turn out http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=75058 and after they are cured you would have to beat them against some rocks for quite a while to even begin to start chipping it off. And with the right tools you can do every effect that you can get with any other form of jig paint.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Your best bet will be powder paint, like it or not. Much quicker, easier, and safer than breathing fumes from other paints. If they're under 3/4 oz it's powder paint all the way for me. 

To me primer, white under coats, and top coats is just too much trouble for a jig that you're probably gonna lose after a while anyway.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*I'm not above learning something new.*

Soooo, does the raw lead have to be treated? Does the coated jig have to be baked in the oven like I've heard.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I like to paint mine pretty soon after pouring as long as they are still shiney shouldnt need any other treatment. you can heat with an alcohol lamp, lighter, or heat gun. How long you heat will depend on your heat source and the size of the jig. I ussualy just count as I turn the jig from one side to the other so it heats evenly. Then dip it in the powder, make sure the powder is loose by shaking the jar (with lid on) before use. If your temp was right it should come out with a light even coating and be nice and smooth in texture. If it is not smooth then it was not hot enough not a problem it will get hot enough when curring. If it comes out and has a really thick coat and is sizzling then it was too hot not a big deal but it may run a little while curring. Curring is done in an oven or toaster and the temp and time can depend on color most paints come with a guide for that but ussually if you do about 390 for 20 minutes then you should be good. If you want to do multiple colors then after the initial dip in the base color while it is still hot or after reheating a little just sprinkle your other colors over the area you want to do I use a little paint brush for this part. There are some videos on this site that should speed up the learning curve. http://www.tacklemaking.com/default.php?pageID=111
All of these tools are not required but I must admit it is hard to beat a fluidized bed for getting a light even coat. It is pretty easy to make, just an air pump from an aquarium (walmart $12) some pvc fittings and a brass valve. The cups can be made a few different ways but they are just pvc pipe cut to size with a small porrous membrane in the bottom to allow the air to flow through the powder but you can also just buy the cups already made. It seems liek a lot to just to paint a jig but the results are better than any other painting method I have seen.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*It was mentioned*

that hand painting a jig was too time consuming just to probably lose it anyway. Maybe so, but heating an oven to 390* for 20 minutes plus the cost of powder paint, I can't see any savings on materials and not much on time. With probably 30 cans of good paint, time on my hands and free lead, it don't tally up. If I base coat one day, finish coat the next day or even add a second coat, it don't make any difference to me since I'll do a couple of dozen at a time.And I only paint for my own use. If you're selling them then I could see a time savings. But for me that ain't where it is. Thanks for all the replies and advise. Was mainly interested whether a wash and with what, before hand gave better results with paint.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Grab a jar and see for yourself. It takes some messing with though, count in your head to keep the time over the heat source consistent when you get one you like. I didn't like them at first then tried them again and love it. I sell hundreds of crappie jigs and couldn't imagine using a liquid paint. 

Baking is mandatory to get a hard finish, otherwise you're just coloring and wasting your time as it's very brittle. Once properly baked (I usually go 20 minutes at 350 and leave them in til cool) you can dent the lead with a hammer and the paint won't come off. It'll be about like what's on your oven or fridge. 

It's really no trouble, as you can sit down and do 2 or 50, and you don't have messy liquid paints everywhere, but if you already have the paint, go for it. Just don't be mad when it chips off after a few casts bumping the bottom. Use masking tape or clothes pins over your hooks to keep them clean with liquid paints.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

For me it is less about saving time or money than it is about having perfect and consistant jigs. Plus cleanup is as easy as putting the lid back on the jar and you can watch tv while they are curring. I can ussually paint as many as I can comfortable pour the night before while I watch a movie. Single colors go even faster. What I would recomend is to go on ebay get a cheap jar of powder paint and try just the heat and dip method to see how you like it then you would only have $3 invested in paint and if you get white then you can paint over with you other paints and it should stick to the powder paint better than the lead. I have bought from the guy above and this guy too and both were good deals


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Powder paint headsup.*

Harbor Freight Tools has powser paint in at least 4 colors. 16 OZ. CAN IS $4.99. Red,Yellow,Black and white.
harborfreight.com


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

wdbrand said:


> Harbor Freight Tools has powser paint in at least 4 colors. 16 OZ. CAN IS $4.99. Red,Yellow,Black and white.
> harborfreight.com


seen it but havent tried theirs yet. I read on the bottle that you have to use it within a few weeks of opening dont know if that is true or just a way to get you to buy more but you could never use that much powder doing jigs but I might try the black anyway cause I dont have that color yet.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I know lots of guys that buy 1-5 lb jugs on ebay or from an auto paintshop. Same stuff, just all the popular fishing colors aren't always available.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Went back and looked. The black says matte black. Maybe no shine on any of the colors huh? Assuming matte is like flat.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Couldn't tell you...but the black ProTec I have is very glossy. As with all of my others, unless you don't get the lead hot enough it looks kind of grainy, but then all you need to do is hold it over your heat source for a few seconds and it'll shine right up.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

I have used the white powder paint form harbor freight before. Its ok but dosen't look as nice as the Component Systems stuff. Once you get use to the powder paint you will wonder why you ever used anything else.


Dean


----------

